

Misinterpretations of Paul Graham on Mixergy - ambiate
http://sanguinity.net/pictures/2010/misinterpretations-of-paul-graham/

======
ambiate
My girlfriend was over my shoulder as I watched the recap of pg on Mixergy.
She continued to crack jokes every other sentence... so this was a small recap
of her remarks. (yes, her idea of determined is marketing to girl scouts)

